# looking for customer photo's



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

we're building a new site, since ours is... crap lol. it doesnt let us really show all of our products.
we're looking for some customer photo's to put in our "happy tails" section.
so if you are happy with our products we would LOVE and appreciate to put your dogs on there  if you could put your name and the dogs name that would be AWESOME
post them up if your interested :woof:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am going to be ordering from you soon sir  and you will have plenty of photos lol You make custome sizes right? For moose sized dogs haha?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yes sir. any width any size my man.  thank you very much for your support!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude were gunna need another one for D too, he's already on the last hole and his fat head keeps getting bigger lmao 
Here's Dosia and Tiva


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you Krystal!!!
i want to have this new site launched before the next show.
i tihnk this site we have now is KILLING business because its so hard for people to order! 
*smh*


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LOVE it!! Saving up for a leash, and padded collar next.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I keep wanting to give you photos of Lily...but her ears are still funny and she's self conscious about her modeling lol but I do have a question - if I do another order through you would it be possible to get a smaller loop on her collar? we have to hook her leash on the little buckle attachments to walk her. Thank you  love your work! Definitely can't wait for the spikes to come out


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you!
eckomac whats your first name so i can make sure to put you and your dogs name up correctly


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I keep wanting to give you photos of Lily...but her ears are still funny and she's self conscious about her modeling lol but I do have a question - if I do another order through you would it be possible to get a smaller loop on her collar? we have to hook her leash on the little buckle attachments to walk her. Thank you  love your work! Definitely can't wait for the spikes to come out


we love funny ears, it gives them personality 
we have smaller loops for 1.5" 
we did get half inch brass with a nickel plated spikes. we only oredered 15 since they were so spendy, so for now i think they'll only make about 1 big collar or 2 good size collars. lmk if your interested in those


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Make sure you put a paypal link and it will make ordering easy!

General Mc Nasty 4ply 2" lol









I will see if I have more or I will take more! lol I can do several dogs in a sit stay that might be cool


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

that would be awesome Lisa! and if you have some video's that i could use on the new page that would be cool. if not, thats ok too. lol.
thank you!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> thank you!
> eckomac whats your first name so i can make sure to put you and your dogs name up correctly


It's Shanna.

And Ecko gets excited when I take the collar you made for him off the hook to put it on him. 
He's comfortable in it, and my GF feels safer letting him out in the yard with it on. He tried to eat the neighbors dog through the fence once and she had no way to contain him. Now she can just grab his collar and drag him back into the house.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats good to hear!!!
thank you so much!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Trev! I'm on it as soon as I get home  I'm at work on my phone lol! Shhh, don't tell my boss


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

not sure if you can use them or if can get different ones if you need them, never need an excuse to take pics lol just tell me what your looking for. 

Ames and Gargamel


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Ames, we'll use it! thank you.
thank you everyone for being sooo suportive!!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

*Bella owned by: Shanon C.*


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you so much Shanon!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you Freddie!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Schutzhund tested, Pit Bull approved!
VARRO










BARCA





You can really see the collar here





Siren





Tempest





Vixen





Tasha





you are welcome to use any video as long as they are referred to 
K9 Performance Knls {insert dogs name} You know gotta know who's dogs they are


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you so much Lisa! and of coarse, we will rep your kennel til the end


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

got one where you can actually see the length. He loves going over this bridge and watching the stream below it. I am up on a hill and about 4 steps so you can really see the length it has.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aireal came out and took a couple of photos of cree this weekend. When she emails them to me to look them over I will forward you one.


----------



## kouki_chee (May 5, 2011)

hey i was wondering buy nizmo does it have to do with the nissan nismo by any chance??? im a big nismo freak... on my 9 nissan and 4 240sx!!!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Got Lots to share... Dogs name is Diesel. Use any pic/pics you want.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

^ thank you so much!!!
thank you everyone!!!
the site is under construction right now, you can still order, but it might look a lil out of whack for a couple days.


----------

